# which intercooler kit?



## hamflex (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, im looking at two intercooler kits for my 200sx, both of which are front mounts. THe first is the hotshot complete front mount kit offered by jgycustoms.com. the complete kit is $800. The second is the complete front mount kit offered by sr20development.com, this two is a complete kit but offers a spearco intercooler core but also costs $400 more at $1200. Just want some opinions on which is better and if the $1200 is worth the extra $400. Both kits are offered on there website, so if you want to be hardcore you could check both of them out and tell me what you think.
Thanks alot,


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide go with JGY'S kit...i have heard some bad shit about sr20development...chris i think his name is?


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

hamflex said:


> ok, im looking at two intercooler kits for my 200sx, both of which are front mounts. THe first is the hotshot complete front mount kit offered by jgycustoms.com. the complete kit is $800. The second is the complete front mount kit offered by sr20development.com, this two is a complete kit but offers a spearco intercooler core but also costs $400 more at $1200. Just want some opinions on which is better and if the $1200 is worth the extra $400. Both kits are offered on there website, so if you want to be hardcore you could check both of them out and tell me what you think.
> Thanks alot,



If you want the upgrade of IC, just let JGY know when you order. I believe he can hook you up with the bigger IC.

my friend has done many business with him. good guy.

both kits are identical as far as i know. wait. you're talking about the BB DET front mount kit right?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got my FMIC from JGY too, and they were good guys...a lil long on shipping, but it wasnt their fault


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've seen the IC from jgy, it's not a super monsterous unit, but it's plenty sufficient, and looks like a really nice piece as well.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I've seen the IC from jgy, it's not a super monsterous unit, but it's plenty sufficient, and looks like a really nice piece as well.


The first production batch had a tiny Intercooler, the second batch has a decent sized I/C. I bought and sold the kit before installing it. I got it from JGY and it took 3 months to get. Not there fault but HS is slow. My current setup is one I did myself from Mandrel bends. I have 200$ total (Clamps, Couplers, pipes) and 3 hours into it. IMO Making your own is the only way to go.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-RtinMI said:


> IMO Making your own is the only way to go.


if your luck enough to know how to weld..


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if your luck enough to know how to weld..


CUt your pieces right and You can just use couplers if you'd like. I only have 2 pieces welded together. BUT, my hot side is all one solid piece. Thats only possible because I don't have A/C and I took out the washer resevoir and cut a hole where it was mounted. BUt a local exhaust shop would weld it up for you for 50$ or so.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-RtinMI said:


> CUt your pieces right and You can just use couplers if you'd like. I only have 2 pieces welded together. BUT, my hot side is all one solid piece. Thats only possible because I don't have A/C and I took out the washer resevoir and cut a hole where it was mounted. BUt a local exhaust shop would weld it up for you for 50$ or so.


true, but ALWAYS try to use as least couplers as you possibly can


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> true, but ALWAYS try to use as least couplers as you possibly can


Yep. I'm using 2 couplers (not counting the ends at the TB and I/C. Just make sure they are bead rolled.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-RtinMI said:


> Just make sure they are bead rolled.


$$$$$


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> $$$$$


If they are not bead rolled, they will blow right off.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> If they are not bead rolled, they will blow right off.
> 
> Mike


yea but bead rollers cost alot of $ IIRC...i mean, its not alot to GET them rolled, but buying a bead roller is expensive shit


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

theres a ghetto bead rolling technique that exists... and it works pretty effectivly..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> theres a ghetto bead rolling technique that exists... and it works pretty effectivly..


link us to it, chucky!!!


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Chuck said:


> theres a ghetto bead rolling technique that exists... and it works pretty effectivly..


I put 3 small spots of weld about a 1/2 inch in on the pipe and it works great. Some people have used JB Weld also.


----------

